# Ohio river campsites?



## cowburner (Dec 8, 2004)

Anyone know of a campground on the ohio river? would like to fish from the bank for some cats and stay a few nights.


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

Does it have to be an actual campground? If not I can give you a few ideas. 

I used to live in Wooster for a while, there is an exellent cat lake within 10 miles of Wooster that produced some monster channels when I lived up there a couple years ago, that I have been dying to get back to.

There are alot of places I fish on the Ohio from Marietta to the Hocking River. I have a boat now, but you definately do not need a boat to catch nice kitty's on the Ohio, or its tributaries for that matter.


----------



## oxmos (Apr 13, 2005)

Quite a few campgrounds along Rt 52 between Cincinnati and Portsmouth.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

eagle creek would take my vote.. camp right next to where you fish.. its on route 52..
or if you are on the east side of the state.. rayland would be another good bet..


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

A few questions about Eagle Creek:

Can you camp right on the bank (fish from your campsite)?

Is it family friendly (flush toilets, Showers, electricity)?

Is it listed by another name? I cannot seem to find any information on the campground.

Thanks!


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

bank fishing from your site...yes

the pot is kinda like the ones at state parks...you go and hear it hit 8' down...lol

they also have water and electric

the name of it is eagle creek marina

cost 12per night per tent (not per site)


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

rayland has good flush toilets and showers for thier campers,fish right on your site.build a fire,take own wood about 9 bucks a nite.....rayland marina good nite bank fishing too.heading down this weekend if weather holds up


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks! I will have to check out Rayland, and Eagle Creek (on my own). The wife is not much of an outdoors person, and camping without showers/flush toilets is not in her future.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

btw they do have showers too (eagle creek)


----------



## cowburner (Dec 8, 2004)

thanks for the help  will be checking out the rayland site soon, since i am alot closer to that side of state. Good fishing all


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

look for me,big guy, beard and blue dodge caravan on sat nite.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Kennedy Park. Only problem is that it is on WV side so you would need a WV fishing license fishing from shore. It is near East Liverpool


----------



## Dougerus (May 26, 2004)

Actually I believe an Ohio Fishing License is good to fish in the Ohio river from the West Virginia bank, you just have to follow WV fish laws so you better check them out and you can fish up to the first damn or riffle on any Ohio river tribuataries on the WV side with Ohio License. People from WV come and fish at Devols damn all the time on the Ohio side in the Muskingum River.

On another note a real nice camp ground and fishing spot on the Ohio River is the Leith Run area part of Wayne National forest.

http://www.fs.fed.us/r9/wayne/recreation_sites/leith_run.html


----------

